# Is IUI available on the NHS?



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if IUI is available on the NHS?  If so is the waiting time the same length as IVF (3 - 4 years in our area), and how many times can you have it on the NHS if it fails the first time.  Many thanks for the help ladies.

Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Think it depends where you live. We got free treatment in Newcastle upon Tyne.

Good Luck, Northern Lass x


----------



## CathE (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Kerry,
I've been looking into this recently where I live in Northants and there's no waiting time at all once the gynae has refered you. I don't know how many goes you get though.
Good luck!!
Cath  xx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Kerry,

We were told it depends on the area you live in.  We live in Hampshire and it is not available on the NHS so we had to pay and go private.  But from what I have learnt there are many areas that you can get it on NHS.

Good Luck
Emma


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Kerry

We were told in our area that you can either have 3 attempts at IUI or one cycle of IVF.  As IUI is £500 per cycle we decided to go for this and save our NHS cycle for IVF.  

As for success rates you mentioned on your other thread - Rachel's reference to the HFEA website is spot on, however not all clinics statistics are included and you have to take into consideration the parameters each clinic works within e.g. some clinics will only treat ladies under 35 etc which increases the chance of success and throws out the stats somewhat.  Our clinic has a success rate of around 20% for IUI and around 25% for IVF - so they really can vary.  We also made the decision to go for IUI first as it involves less intervention and a lower level of drugs etc.

Good luck with your decision!!

Love
Holly C


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Kerry,

In Suffolk we get 3 or 4 goes(not 100% sure which it is!) of iui on NHS after having Clomid for 3 months, also NHS.  Ivf we have 1 free go but 2 year waiting list FROM DAY OF 1st IUI!!! 

Felt very much like one of thousands on the NHS - nurses lovely but cons v laid back - no sense of urgency or really thorough investigation (did have lap & dye) - also took ages to move on to each stage.

With NHS we take Clomid days 2-6, get scanned on day 11, i think, & then get sent home with Pregnyl jab & have basting 12 hours later (which is a lot sooner than most private clinics).  This is fine if you are a "text book" cylcle person but I ov slightly later & my folies were only smallish on day 14.

Having said all this, Charliezoom was treated at same hospital & she got a BFP!

I've now moved to ISIS Colchester(private) & have had a v closely monitored cycle - about 5 scans & no Clomid (much better for me as had bad side affects) & trigger jab about 30 hours before basting.  Was much better & had no pain at all where as the previous 2 I was in agony as took ages to get cathetyre in! Ouch!

I think if you are young & have unexplained IF then it's ok to have NHS treatment if it's available to you but, even though it will bankrupt us, I'm much happier with my private clinic, especially as I'm now 39 & don't want to hang about!!  

I feel more confident that they are looking after me & treating me as an individual - had lots more blood tests to rule out various problems, more scans & actual basting was done by a cons rather than the nurse (no offence meant to nurses!!)

Good luck!
Jess x


----------



## skinnybint (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
IUI is available in Hampshire on the NHS and the waiting list is approx 18 months. I went with St Marys in Portsmouth. I'm not sure about IVF but I know that ICSI is not available on the NHS.

Skinny


----------



## maddi (Jul 1, 2005)

hi kerry 

depends were you live ii live in essex and i have 3goes on the nhs but we have to pay for our druges at nhs prices 

love maddi


----------



## fiwi (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi,
I'm having IUI free on the NHS. They have changed from giving 3 goes medicated IUIs to 6 unmedicated ones for people in my condition (unexplained infertility). There are no stats available for success rate yet because they only started unmedicated IUIs in April this year.
From the first time I went to my GP to talk about not being able to conceive to starting the IUI it took about 1 year during which I had tests like HSG, scan and blood tests.
They offer this to people under 40, if it fails I will not be eligible for IVF on the NHS because I already have a child so I'm not sure what the waiting would be for that.
Fiwi


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Kerry..I live in Birmingham and am entitled to 3 IUI attempts on then NHS...

Lots of Luck xx


----------



## kerry f (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Loobylu

We were told last week that we could have one go on the NHS, but the waiting list is 5 years in Staffordshire!!!  So we are going to pay to go private (£500).  They have given me Clomid to start taking next month (free of charge).  If the Clomid doesnt work then I will have to pay for injectables.  So fingers crossed it works!!!

Thanks for replying

Kerry


----------

